
As grocery chain is dismantled, investors profit but pensions are short millions - DrScump
https://www.washingtonpost.com/business/economy/as-a-grocery-chain-is-dismantled-investors-recover-their-money-worker-pensions-are-short-millions/2018/12/28/ea22e398-0a0e-11e9-85b6-41c0fe0c5b8f_story.html
======
dexwiz
This story seems to repeat itself over and over again. Businesses owning
business is a better business than running a business itself. Somehow these
companies manage to shuffle around enough assets that they remove themselves
from any sort of responsibility or liability. And the government seems
complicit in it all.

That said, if I was still betting on a pension today, I would be worried. Even
if you manage to still have it intact by the time you retire, there is no
guarantee it will last until you die. Even if the company is fine today, there
is no telling if it will even exist in 10 years.

I know there have been corporate take overs as long as there have been
corporations, but has this form of investment firm buyout always existed?

------
masonic
Although the only politician the WP mentions is Romney, Sun Capital's 2018
candidate contribution recipients were more Democrats than Republicans[0].

[0]
[https://www.opensecrets.org/orgs/summary.php?id=D000030183&c...](https://www.opensecrets.org/orgs/summary.php?id=D000030183&cycle=2018)

